# New girlfriend lives in Montreaux, Switzerland - whats the riding like?



## joebusby (Aug 13, 2007)

Going to visit her parents and piggyback the trip into a few days of riding. Will be without guide. Is it worth taking a bike on the plane?


----------



## wedge (Jun 24, 2006)

if it's Montreux (without "a"), then the answer is: it depends!

it depends if you like 1600 meters DH accessible by train for the uphill, with lakeviews and alpine scenery around...

Post pics of the new GF and I'll let you know more...


----------



## genuflektor (Jun 19, 2010)

If you don't take your bike you will regret it. 
Wedge is right, train direct from the center of town to a breathtaking summit and 1600m DH rides to heat up your brakes. If you get an AM rig you should be better dressed for all what Switzerland can offer, you have a lifetime of rides within 2 hours train/car ride. 
PM if you want a list.


----------



## Uzzi (Oct 28, 2003)

I live in Montreux and can only second the above.


----------



## wallstreet (Jul 27, 2012)

It's a beautiful region  I live in canton Vaud in between Geneva & Montreaux.

Hope you enjoyed the biking


----------

